# Elisabeth Merchant Minot, ND



## jeejthecat (Sep 10, 2018)

So this chick picks my boyfriend and I up, offering showers and etc. Within a couple of hours she offers to house us up while he works a job that someone in her hose offered. We accept.

We got drunk that first night, she made us drink after drink, shot after shot. She even invites a neighbor over to play drunken monopoly. After a while my boyfriend passes out in his own puke (as is customary) and I lie on the couch with the spins. She goes to her room to have a conversation with neighbor guy.
He comes out and proceeds to sit on one of my legs finger rape me while she sits on the edge of her bed petting her cat. I yell for help, she just sits there petting the cat. Until I managed to get out of under the guy and run to the bathroom. Then she tells him he should probably go. Each time I bring it up she laughs.

I just tried to shake it off, power through til that work check comes so we can leave.

then my shit starts going missing.
We just put up with it, resolving not to drop her any cash on the way out. Works out.

Well, she kicks us out because we had a friend come over (after telling us for days that we should have friends come thru and that we were being weird by not)

Couple days later she calls the person housing us up currently. Says her cat is dead and that we must have killed it. Tries to get us kicked out of that place too. Then starts to blame the person she's on the phone with. Switches between threatening cops and threatening our physical safety. The friend we're with now is just about certain she killed the cat herself, as there was cleaning product dumped in a puddle next to the cat tree.

Still waiting this situation out, but beware. Don't trust this woman around your belongings (even while you sleep in the same room with it), your pets, or your real name. 

She's on the left in the attached photo


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 10, 2018)

can you please elaborate on which one in the photo is the person you're talking about?


----------



## jeejthecat (Sep 10, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> can you please elaborate on which one in the photo is the person you're talking about?



Apologies, added it in.


----------



## KittyCosmos (Sep 10, 2018)

I assume she's referring to the woman in the foreground of the picture, being that she is the one on the left.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 10, 2018)

damn that is some heartwrenching bullshit...thank you for the report


----------



## kutty (Sep 11, 2018)

So this person is a civilian? Not part of our community , right?


----------



## jeejthecat (Sep 14, 2018)

kutty said:


> So this person is a civilian? Not part of our community , right?



She's currently housed but sometimes rubbertramps around the state.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 25, 2019)

What a fucking creep.
Glad you got out moderately okay, but yeah.. fuck waiting around in the same dangerous place, with the same dangerous people around for money. Just not worth it..


----------

